# I have a pigeon



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have posted here before and you all have been very helpful but we now have some important questions,

First off she is so friendly it is unbelieveable. Open her cage to clean it and she pops right out and makes her self at home on me. She flaps her wings alot and she can fly short bursts at a time about 2 to 3 feet. We locked all the other creatures up and closed the blinds to get her to exercise. When she does fly her short spurts, she always curves to the left. Could this be from a damaged wing, also when she lays in her cage to sleep she tends to lean on to that same side. I won't even try to release her if she can't survive, and these two things concern me. Or is this how they start out when they fly. Also she sometimes will just start to tremble, I don't know if she is over excited or what, but when I gently put my hands around her she stops, she could be startled but don't know for sure. Also she would be about 7 weeks old now and she has a ton of feathers coming in under her wings. 

She pecks at seeds consistantly and still gets peas 2 times a day. Are there other foods I should be supplementing her with. She will gobble about 30 peas or so quickly when she gets them. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is she look like getting off balance? Sound like your birds have a case of Paratyphoid. The off balance and missing feathers are some sign of Paratyphoid. How old is this bird?


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

She is about 7 or eight weeks old. I know she is still getting her feathers. She is just a baby. Her balance is really good walking and such. She is a little bugger most of the time. Wants to be with us a lot, and I take care of her, but am trying really hard not to let her get attached.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Where did she come from?


How long have you had her?


Definitely not releaseable at this time anyway.


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

We found her under my work truck, she was just a baby, and We have had her for about 3 or 4 weeks. She is thriving other than the 2 problems I mentions, she loves her food, water, and companionship. We think she might have fallen off our office roof, and I found a dead pigeon by the road, it could have been her mom, I am wondering if something happened with the wing, although she had no visible injuries at the time, and we checked her completley. Also around her feet there are a ton of fluffy feathers that are just wild and crazy looking, not smoothed down. I tell you what I willhave my hubby take pictures and I will post them so you can see how she looks, 

Also She poops little turds, but there is water that comes with it. I don't know if she is pottying and pooping at the same time. And if she eats to many peas her poo does seem a little runny. Anyway I will have hubby get pictures done, and do a proper post. Thank you. And honestly we will keep her if she can't be released so it isn't a problem. What is one more animal is the Summers Crazy house.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

silvertip47 said:


> She is about 7 or eight weeks old. I know she is still getting her feathers. She is just a baby. Her balance is really good walking and such. She is a little bugger most of the time. Wants to be with us a lot, and I take care of her, but am trying really hard not to let her get attached.


Too late - you've been adopted 

John


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Here she is*

This is peeps, She loves posing for the camera and strutted her stuff, actually we have no clue if she is a girl or boy. I would love info on maybe what type of pigeon she is and is the feather thing around her legs normal. And any idea of how old she is. 

Also what else can I feed her.

I have read the posts about the disease you mentioned. And she doesn't seem to have any of the symptoms except the poo sometimes. 

I know she is eating seeds and drinks lots of water.

I wonder if the body trembling is nervousness because we do have other animals,in which we are really careful with when she is out, none of them have ever gotten her. But I figured she better get used to them if we ever release her, they will be animals, or if she is stuck with us (don't know if we are good enough for her) they will be around. I keep a towel on top of her cage and one of cats loves to sleep on it, and that doesn't bother her at all. And the cat is only in the room when we are. I am really serious about protecting all the creatures in our house.

What else can I feed her, I give her dove and wild bird seed and peas. She doesn't like corn to well. And we only give her peas 2 times a day, but she gobbles them so fast I wonder if she isn't getting enough food from the seed.

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Peeps Poo and a feather she pulled today*

Here is a poo picture and a feather she pulled.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Strange feathers on her keel. Has she been injured down there or do they just grow like that naturally? If it's natural/genetic, then she must have some kind of Chinese owl genes in her 

Her neck kind of concerns me though. It looks like there's a lump on the back of the base of her neck?


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

No her feathers were ruffled. I will double check and make sure no lump. If you haven't read the earlier posts, I found her under my work truck one day about 3 or 4 weeks ago. We have no clue where she came from. We figure she might have fallen off the roof, I think her mom was killed by a car hitting it, she might have gone looking.

And yes the feathers just started coming in that way. It is weird, it kind of looks like one feather sprouted and then another came in behind it but they are all attached.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

hi silvertip47,



Looks to be a very happy young Pigeon.


Odd Feathers on her Breast are likely ones merely not preened yet.


I can not see anything far as poops go, with the poop images being so out of focus.


Can't see anything about the Wing issue.


You can help her preen with your finger tips if you like.


So...what is with the Wing then?


One Wing does not have full mobility? Or?



Phil
Lv


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well of course now that I am addressing it, everytime I go near her she thinks it is time to come out of the cage, and she gets so excited she won't snuggle down like she does at night. We have in one corner of her cage some soft rags like a little nest area, and when she is in it or just sitting on the bottom of the cage, she leans to the right. And when she flies the few feet she can fly she always veers to the right. We can't see any damage on her at all. And she acts quite normal, well as normal as a bird can act.

Sorry about the poop I wil try to get better pictures of it. Any idea how old she might be. and I wasn't too worried about the breast feathers it is the ones around her legs.

I am sorry, I have never had a bird before, my parents had cockatiels, but I was young then and just played with them. So I am pretty clueless


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

So...was there an injury of her Wing you knew about?


Leg area Feathers are not 'sticking together' as Feathers normally do...being 'poofy' instead...the Barbules are not 'zipping' the branches together for some reason.

Could be genetic either as an anomaly or as a Breed aspect of ancestry...could be some transient dietary thing which was effecting things at the time those Feathers were being grown.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have you been spraying her with water or letting her have a bath? THat helps get the featrhers in good condition.


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

We don't know of any injury, just found her under my truck. She hates water, but I will be dilligent and make her have bathes.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just set out a Pie Pan or Glass Baking Dish or somehting wide enough which can hold two or three inches of cool Water...set it where she can see you setting it down, and splash-wiggle your fingers in it, and comment if you like on how nice it feels.


She is of an age now where any time now, she will begin to have an interest in Bathing...but leave it to her to decide 'when'.

Do not force her or push it, it has to be on her own volition, and, they naturally love to bathe, so...should be no problem..!

Sometimes a Pigeons original first Feathers will have an area which is a little goofed up, and later on it corrects itself when new Feathers replace those.

I would not worry about it.


Just do things which are fun for her, in her terms...and you both will be happy.


Phil
Lv


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you so much you have been a great help to us. Also should I be ordering her some pigeon food, the best I can find here is dove food or wild bird seed, and of course she still gets peas 2 times a day.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is your bird able to see the outside from sunset to sunrise? I think what is happening is that your birds doesn't get enough day light so the bird is in the moult. Racing people put their bird in darkening to enhance the molt. The dropping will change if you stop giving him the green peas the peas have to be dried. A wild bird food you can buy in a pet store or Walmart should be sufficient. If the bird is fully feathered under the wing then the bird is over 30 days old frm the time it hatch. Give your bird time to see the day light and the feather should grow properly if you unable to put him outside then put a light with a timer the is set more than 14 hours and it should work to get the feathers to come out properly. Hope this help.


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info. We live in the desert where it has been 115 the past couple of weeks, and we try to get her outside early mornings for some sun and vitamins, and to socialize with other birds. We have her cage on the Dining Room table right now, and I can leave the light on all day. I do worry that the heat from the windows will overheat her. The feathers under her wings are just coming in and she loves to flap and try to lift off without a lot of success. Thanks for the quick answer and help.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi silvertip47,



Where are you?

I am Downtown Las Vegas.

Been 'warm' here of course also...


Phil
Lv


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool we are in Palm Springs so you will be a big help on my questions. We put her out in the mornings, around 6 and let her stay out in half shade half sun for usually a couple of hours or so, and in the evening if there is a breeze we put her out then also, she sometimes has visitors, doves and larks come down onto our pool deck to check her out. We have one cat that loves to sleep on a towel on the top of her cage (yes we watch very close). 

I have noticed she doesn't like hard peas, I am still also trying to figure out how old she is. All of her feathers have started coming in under her wings, but aren't full yet. I have pictures posted in another message. We figure she is with us to stay, She is a little bugger though.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

within 25 to 28 days old is when the birds are fully feathered around the wing. So she is probably my estimate guess is around 22 days old by next week she should be fully feather under her wing. The bird need to constantly see the day light because the daylight let them know when to molt and get their new feathers, this is about the season were all the birds are in thier molt and by not having enough day light it enhance their body molt alot more.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Are you sure she is 7 weeks old? Looks a lot younger. She needs access to a window for sunlight. And the peas make the poop like that, seeds+grit would be better.


----------

